
Processing 2.0 Beta 1 Released - mgunes
http://processing.org/download/
======
mgunes
Changes:
[http://wiki.processing.org/w/Changes#Upcoming_changes_in_Pro...](http://wiki.processing.org/w/Changes#Upcoming_changes_in_Processing_2.0_.28revision_0198.2B.29)

